# Leave IAP or stay I Give up



## Wolfdancer (Jun 26, 2008)

It seems that for what ever reason I am not liked buy a big share of the folks on IAP. All I ever did was try to give a good product at a really great price. I know you cant keep everyone happy but when the top founder of IAP just lets this happen by the same person time and time again. I dont want to be were I am not wanted I will get my orders filled. If there is anyone out there that has not gotten there items please let me know. Thanks and good Buy


----------



## winpooh498 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney,
I am very sad to read the comments made towards you. I hope you stay but if not, we will keep in mind for future purchases.


----------



## el_d (Jun 26, 2008)

University Profesor???

Well there you go, that explains it....

Chin up buddy, people WILL miss you here......


----------



## gketell (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney, you shouldn't bail.  I don't think it is fair to say "a big share" don't like you.  And it was VERY wrong of Roger to pipe up.  I'm sure if Mesquiteman were online Roger would have been chastised if not banned.  But Jeff has assigned this forum to Mesquiteman so he can't (or shouldn't) jump in or he undermines his moderator.

Stick around.  You have to have/develop a tough skin to be in business for yourself.  You will always run across a butt head sometime someplace.

Stick around.
GK


----------



## DocStram (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el_d_
> 
> University Profesor???
> 
> ...



There is more than one university professor here.  I'd appreciate it if you made it clear that you aren't talking about me. Are you saying that you would expect inappropriate behavior from someone because they happen to be a university professor?  Lumping people together as "one of a kind" is unfair.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney-PM sent where I can express exact feelings in language not appropriate to public forums!

If I am at a show and someone chooses to say that there is no way that pen is worth $300, I get to smile and say, "that's fine, however that is my price and, I believe, a fair representation of my efforts in creating it."  If I left every show when someone belittled my pricing, I'd spend a lot of time packing and not much time selling!

Your Rosewood Burl blanks have created some of my most beautiful, and highest priced pens to date.  If you choose to leave, I will try to follow through your website as I know you deliver, like several other vendors here, the very top of the product, but I "live" here and hope you choose to remain a neighbor where it is convenient to shop (and advertise).
Jon


----------



## edman2 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney, Staying or leaving is your decision to make.
Curtis made a decision to delete the offensive post from your ad.
I have decided to say "Thank You" to Curtis. I believe it was the right thing to do.
All of life is about making decisions. You are responsible for your own. Best wishes no matter what decision you make.

edit: Just a suggestion - say thank you in this thread not in the business classifieds. Think about it.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wolfdancer_
> 
> It seems that for what ever reason I am not liked buy a big share of the folks on IAP. All I ever did was try to give a good product at a really great price. I know you cant keep everyone happy but when the top founder of IAP just lets this happen by the same person time and time again. I dont want to be were I am not wanted I will get my orders filled. If there is anyone out there that has not gotten there items please let me know. Thanks and good Buy



Rodney .... whether you stay or leave is entirely your choice. However, I think you need to reassess your feeling that you are "not liked by a big share of the folks on IAP."  If you'll recall, your post of May 23, in which you cried out for help, resulted in a lot of IAP members offering words of support. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37543 

Sometimes it helps to step back and take a breathe.


----------



## Boss302 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rod:  Whether you stay or go, I'll continue to buy your high quality products.  I would just add that when you're trying to do a good job at something, don't feel compelled to apologize or respond to negative people who question your motives or methods.  There's just some people out there that will complain about anything and they're not worth your trouble.

Pat


----------



## DocStram (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wolfdancer_
> 
> I know you cant keep everyone happy but when the top founder of IAP just lets this happen by the same person time and time again.



Rodney?  One more thing ..... I think you're way, way out of line when you attack Jeff's integrity. Your statement is totally uncalled for.


----------



## el_d (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry, No ofense Doc, or anyone else, jut trying to make lite of the situation ala Don Imus.......[V]


----------



## BruceK (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> Rodney?  One more thing ..... I think you're way, way out of line when you attack Jeff's integrity. Your statement is totally uncalled for.



Doc,
OK my 2 cents, take it for what it is worth.  I think you are being too hard on Rodney here.  Since Curtis has deleted quite a few of the original postings late comers will be somewhat confused by what was said, but I myself was also surprised at Jeff's response.  He did not mention anything about what Roger did, he just said that perhaps the topic of how to handle thread craps (or opposing opinions) in the classifieds should be taken up in the casual conversation forum.  Since this has happened to Rodney before I understand his disappointment that Jeff did not admonish Rodger in the least.  By not saying anything at all it somewhat implied that he was OK with this.  (I know this is not how Jeff would feel about this, but right or wrong, this is how the post came across).  As you said above that Jeff has assigned the forum to Curtis and it is up to him to act on this and not Jeff, but who really knew that at the time?  I think the focus here should be on the poster who has repeatedly polluted classifieds and not on the response of Rodney who just spoke out of  frustration.  OK end of my 2 cents.


----------



## TowMater (Jun 26, 2008)

Rod,

As an IAP member that ordered from you during one of your downtimes, I can say that  yes I did get a bit frustrated. Having said that, once you told me what was going on in your life at that point I did my best to work around it with you. That is what Family does, and I believe that the IAP community is a type of family.

Having said that, family sometimes also has disagreements. That doesn't mean you abandon your family because your feelings got hurt.

Get a  hitch in yer giddyup young man!!! 

I for one will continue to order from you as need arises, whether it be through IAP or your website.

I wish you continued success no matter your decision.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BruceK_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bruce, I appreciate your input. As a point of clarification, the "top founder of IAP" is a direct reference to either Scott or Jeff.  If Rodney does mean Curtis ..... then he should take his complaint to Curtis thru a pm. If it is not resolved thru that channel then he should head to Jeff or Scott.  Instead, Rodney takes the "Nobody likes me here, I'm going home" approach. That may have worked in first grade, but that's not how issues get resolved in the real world.  

Rodney has played this card before. Just take a look at the support he got from IAP members back in May when he talked about all the woes that he was facing.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37543

His post that started this thread is just another attempt to elicit more sympathy and to have members rally around him. Sorry, Rodney ... I'm all "sympathied out" for you.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney,
I just posted this on the business forum/thread and am repeating it here too..

quote:
I obviously missed something in this thread, but no matter.. I pay little attention to comments made by others to or about others. I always make up my own mind about the people I deal with. I just looked over your web site and saw some fabulous woods there. While I'm not in the market for pen blanks right now, I did book mark your site under my wood source file for future reference. And I noted that some of your prices are better than what I've found at my local wood supplier. 

My vote is stick around.. you are an asset to the group.
unquote:

I agree with some of the threads above.. while its hard to take critical comments and personal attacks, if you live in the public eye, you'll get people who make comments you may or may not like, it's important to learn to deflect the comments for what they are, jealousy or just plain cussedness.. again, my vote is stick around, there's more good people on this forum than otherwise.  From one of my former employers, "such is life"


----------



## jeff (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wolfdancer_
> 
> It seems that for what ever reason I am not liked buy a big share of the folks on IAP. All I ever did was try to give a good product at a really great price. I know you cant keep everyone happy but when the top founder of IAP just lets this happen by the same person time and time again. I dont want to be were I am not wanted I will get my orders filled. If there is anyone out there that has not gotten there items please let me know. Thanks and good Buy


Rodney - Since you want to air this in public, here you go.

You've sent me numerous emails about other things, but you've never complained to me about the individual in question. I don't read every post, neither do the mods. That's why we have a process to report problems to a moderator. You are out of line saying that we are letting you get picked on. 

You imply that I knowingly let the guy beat up on you and that is not the case. When I am advised about a problem, I investigate and take whatever action is appropriate. Sometimes we don't get to it immediately, sometimes it takes repeated effort to solve a problem, but we don't sit around and let anyone get picked on.

I've personally bent over backwards to mediate product delivery issues and other problems between you and other members, other members here have shown you extreme compassion in light of the rough times in your personal life, and I have cut you a break or three when you've ruffled other feathers. To say that you are not wanted here is just plain false and reads like a whine.

This isn't utopia. People get picked on, there are scuffles, and there is friction. We do our best to deal with problems with the least amount of "force" necessary to get the job done. If you are going to participate in the internet community (ANY one, not just here) you have to have a certain amount of tolerance for jerks and an understanding that admins and moderators are not just standing by waiting to smack everyone who doesn't treat you with kid gloves. The semi-anonymous, impersonal nature of the internet almost encourages people to behave in ways they would not in person and you have to have a little tolerance for that. This is especially true if you are selling things. 

Certainly you can leave, but I hope you don't. You have friends here, people like your wood, and maybe we add a little bit of goodness to your life too.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 26, 2008)

Well said Jeff. I have not followed any of the threads in this issue. Not interested in the nit-picky things. We all have different opinions of everything.  You do a heck of a job keeping this group in a faily straight line .  Rodney, I have not done business with you, but you obviously have good products and conduct an upfront business. I hope you stick around so when I get back to making pens I can try some of your stuff!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 26, 2008)

Jeff has stated it well.

Let me be more blunt:  IF you can't take criticism, FIND A DIFFERENT occupation.  IN SALES, you are NOT going to be popular with EVERYONE.  SOME PEOPLE will criticize you (horrors!!!)  IF you don't have the confidence in yourself and your product to withstand criticism, you are well advised to DO SOMETHING ELSE!!!

You and I (as vendors) are perfectly happy taking members money for our products.  THAT entitles them to COMMENT on ME, MY BUSINESS PRACTICES (including losing their e-mails and not shipping same-day sometimes) even our feeble attempts to write good ads.  

I DID NOT SEE the thread in question, but I have seen "flaming" often enough to know you were not PHYSICALLY hurt.  And you can only be emotionally HURT IF YOU ALLOW it!!!

GET OVER IT!!!  Be a man or don't be a SALESman!!!  This is not a profession where ALL the people LOVE you.  Some will criticize you, from time to time.  AND, in my own case, it is USUALLY when I DESERVE it, that it hurts.  SO, IMPROVE, don't GIVE UP!!!  ("That's not being an AMERICAN, that's an AMERICAN'T," in the immortal words of my mother!)

Life is tough, wear a helmet.  We all go through times that are very unpleasant, and we lean on our friends.  ONLY your very good friends will listen, once or twice.  By the 4th or 5th complaint session, they decide to "have a beer" with someone else.  Believe me, I have "been there".  I like being HERE much better.  

Your choice: Stay or go.  However, before you slam the door, you may want to consider WHERE will you go to find a more tolerant, supportive group of friends???

You can't find that with a simple "Google search"!!

Good luck, whatever you choose to do!!


----------



## airrat (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney I missed the post in question but I agree with Jeff, you have to give them time to fix it.  They are not on looking at every post 24/7.  This goes for everyone if you find a post that breaks the rules use what is described in this thread.  Then move on and let the powers that be deal with the issue.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35952

I also agree with Ed, his post may come across as hardline but he is right, stand up and don't let them push you around.  If there was a problem get it fixed and remember everyone needs to walk away happy.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 26, 2008)

Well said Ed and Jeff.

Based on the link DocStram posted http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=37543
I think there is a chance there is something more going on.

Rod, I sent you a PM


----------



## Mudder (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Doc?


How about those Pirates?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jun 26, 2008)

Stay my good man. Please stay!


----------



## flcad2000 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, Rodney, I hope you don't leave, but it's your choice. I enjoy your ads. I look and drool every time you post something new - I've only ordered once, your blanks are mostly out of my price range, but then the most expensive pen I've ever sold was only $40. As you say, your blanks are for high end pens, and I'm not there yet. But I do enjoy looking. I wish you luck with your business, and I will (eventually) be able to order from your web site.


----------



## marcruby (Jun 26, 2008)

Rodney -

My dealings with you have bben few, but I've liked the results.  IF you continue to provide thinks that I would want I certainly would like you to saty around.  And as a person, you have every right to your feelings.  If someone gets in your face then tell them to buzz off.

I've been on the net for a very long time.  What I've discovered is that many people use it to indulge in personal fantasies and ego enhancement.   

The best response is to answer if they have a real issue and then stop responding to them.  Once they learn that you aren't going to feed into an adrenaline war they will stop trying to start one with you.

Best of luck in any case,

Marc




> _Originally posted by Wolfdancer_
> 
> It seems that for what ever reason I am not liked buy a big share of the folks on IAP.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

stay. i haven't bought anything from you yet


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keithkarl2007_
> 
> stay. i haven't bought anything from you yet



Then go to his website and buy something. 

http://randkwoodsales.net


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 26, 2008)

Rod

I'm very hopeful that you'll stay here.

The Honduran Rosewood Bubble Burl is the finest wood I've ever purchased.  I only wish I'd purchased a lot more.

I continue to pray for your health, and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 26, 2008)

Now why would i do that when its much friendlier here 


> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 26, 2008)

To all members,

I regret that my "PM" went public.  It was meant to be sent directly to Rodney.  

About a week ago an issue came up and a posting was made that caused some extreme resentment in me.  It has been handled by all involved - and appropriately so.  I expect that the resentment that I was feeling has not entirely diminished - and in thinking about this thread, it may be a result of the earlier episode.  But that is NOT Rodney's fault.

Rodney - your products are of excellent quality - and you should sell them for whatever you want.  Frankly - it is really none of my business, and I should have left it alone.  Things are a bit "sticky" for me right now - but I expect that too will pass with time.  In my opinion (which probably is not worth much right now [xx(][xx(]) you should hang in there and don't let posts like mine affect you.  We all have our bad days - some worse than others.

By the way - not all university professors are bad guys!

I hope this posting helps begin setting things right.  In the meantime - and for the second time in two weeks - to all members - Rodney especially - please accept my apologies for disrupting the IAP yet again.[B)]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well said, Roger.  We all make mistakes, and the proper thing to do is acknowledge them, apologize and move on.

I hope your post puts this subject to rest.

BTW, my father was a college professor so it is comforting to hear that not all professors are bad guys!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 27, 2008)

Actually, I never met a college professor I liked.

As time has passed there seems to be an equation:  The less I liked them, the more I learned in their classes.

Maybe it's just me.  Learning was painful.  Now, I find, it WAS also USEFUL.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know what this was all about, but I'd sure like Rodney to stick around - I'll be buying some more of his high quality blanks.

Roger - it's so easy to hit the wrong button on the damn screen/keyboard of PC's.  I do it all the time.  But I would like to say I admire your reply to your mistake.  I don't know if I could have done it half as well, if at all.  Nicely said.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 28, 2008)

I think if something anyone reads online upsets them it is best to wait until the next day before you post, send a PM or do anything that might cause a misunderstanding.  I have found this works even face to face.  Life is really short and most people get upset about stuff that is so insignificant in the greater scheme of things.  Laugh it off, it will not look so big in the morning.  If it does, wait a bit longer.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jun 28, 2008)

Rodney, please stay, you would be missed.  If you go, I have you bookmarked.

Jeff, hear hear, well said.

Ed, straight shoot'n.

Roger, very admirable.


----------



## monkeynutz (Jun 28, 2008)

Now let's all get back inside the dance hall, 'cause that's where the *girls* are...


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 28, 2008)

man, my grandfather was a prof, my dad was a prof and i hope to be in a few years... i'll try darn hard to reverse the opinions!!!

stay on rod, you know the old saying, 'shirt happens'.


----------



## BobBurt (Jun 28, 2008)

Girls......Where


----------



## badger (Jun 28, 2008)

Awww stay, don't let them drive you away from a place you enjoy.

Keeping in mind I haven't seen the threads or arguments, it's just a general thing for me, this place is too cool to give up.

badger


----------



## DocStram (Jun 28, 2008)

Three pages of drama.  I have a musical response ........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk2LIjUnrx0


----------



## BruceK (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> Three pages of drama.  I have a musical response ........
> ...



Wow, Doc fanning the flames huh?  Good job, you must be proud.  I don't see any smiley emoticons in your post.  You made your point in how you feel about this on page 1 when you said you were "sympathied out". You could of just left it at that.  Just my 2 cents again.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BruceK_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oppps .... I forgot the  !!


----------

